# Chainrunner



## Banglabagh75 (30. April 2013)

Servus!

Da die Chainrunner-Thematik in jedem (aktuellen) Kinderbike-Tuningthread auftaucht, hab ich mir gedacht, machst mal nen eigenen Thread dazu auf, um hier eure Erfahrungen und Gedanken zu dem Teil zusammenzufassen.

Es geht um dieses Teil:
http://www.chainrunner.de/

Hierzu mal ein paar Bilder "geklaut" vom Nachbarthread:



Marcy666 schrieb:


> (...) Chainrunner (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. April 2013)

Meine wenige bescheidene (bisherige) Erfahrung zu dem Thema lautet:

- neulich im Ã¶rtlichen Baumarkt: Rein optisch sieht der Chainrunner diesen KabeldurchfÃ¼hrungswellrohren ausm Baumarkt zum Verwechseln Ã¤hnlich, Kostenpunkt 3-4â¬ pro 20m (!) und in versch. Farben erhÃ¤ltlich
- groÃe Ãberraschung beim gestrigen Auspacken unserer neuesten Jeepteile-Lieferung: ZÃ¼ndkabel fÃ¼rÂ´n V8-Jeep (zumindest die, die KTS liefert) sind ebenfalls von so nem Chainrunner umhÃ¼llt!


PS:
Wegen meiner Fragen nach versch. Farben und nach dem verwendeten Material (im Unterschied zum Baumarkt-KabeldurchfÃ¼hrungswellrohr) hab ich aktuell ne Emailanfrage an die Firma gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Mai 2013)

Heute nen lebensechten Chainrunner vom Kindergarten gesehen, montiert an einem Like-to-bike Kokua. Optisch sehr schön (wenn´s nur net schwarz wäre), von der Haptik fühlte sich das Ding tatsächlich exakt wie die Kabelführungen vom Baumarkt an.

Naja, warte immer noch auf die Beantwortung meiner Email-Anfrage an Chainrunner vom 27.04.13 (!), dann wird sich die Sache ja bestimmt aufklären...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. Mai 2013)

Hab meine Email-Anfrage gestern nochmal abgeschickt, daraufhin kam dann sofort die Antwort (trotz Pfingstsamstag):

Gibt es nur in schwarz.

Die Frage mit dem "Unterschied zw. Chainrunner und den normalen, billiger Kabelführungshüllen ausm Baumarkt" wurde salomonisch beantwortet... 

Bin drauf und dran, mir mal beide Exemplare nach Hause zu holen und dann den Unterschied selbst buchstäblich zu erfahren.

Wenn schon leider sonst niemand hier im Forum nen Vergleichsbericht abgibt, alles muss man selber machen...


----------



## federwech (13. Juni 2013)

Schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse aus dem Vergleichstest?
Endlich widmet sich mal einer dem Thema und vergleicht die harten Fakten


----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

Bin noch nicht ganz so weit (Zwischenprüfungen Uni...).

Hab aber n paar Meter von dem Baumarkt-Zeugs mittlerweile daliegen (in "Cube-weiß" ), das muss ich bei Gelegenheit halt mal aufschlitzen (die schwarze Version gab´s im Baumarkt bereits aufgeschlitzt) und um die Kette legen...

Mir persönlich tät´s ja mit der Baumarkt-Alternative eher weniger um nen Preisvorteil gehen (der ja tatsächlich vorliegt), sondern eher um Farb-Alternativen, weil´s eben lt. meiner Anfrage den "offiziellen Chainrunner" nur in schwarz gibt, unser 16"-Cube wird aber weitestgehend anhand dem vorgegebenen Cube-Team-Farbmuster weiß-blau-rot werden.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)




----------



## Diman (13. Juni 2013)

Mir waren die Baumarkt-Hüllen zu unbiegsam. So richtig habe ich aber im Baumarkt nicht gesucht, vllt. gibt es dort auch welche flexiblere.


----------



## federwech (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte auch vermutet, dass die Kabelrohre nicht ganz so flexibel sind und bei engen Radien dazu neigen, sich aufzubiegen. So habe ich das noch in Erinnerung von meinem letzten Einsatz auf ner Baustelle.
Muss mir das Zeug auch selbst mal bei den Yippeiyahyah-Kollegen mal anschauen und ein paar Biegeversuchen unterziehen.

Auf den Bildern ganz oben scheint der chainrunner schön anzuliegen.

Die Farbe wär mir recht egal, solange es schwarz ist. 

Sobald neue Erkenntnisse vorliegen gebe ich hier meinen Senf ab...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

Sind wir uns also alle einig, dass der "echte" Chainrunner möglicherweise vom Material her etwas flexibler gefertigt sein könnte, was man letztendlich nur durch nen Feldversuch rausfindet... 

PS: In der Hand hatte ich nun beide Varianten ("echter" Chainrunner und das gezeigte Baumarktwellrohr), vom Gefühl her kein Unterschied - aber wenn ich die Flexiblität von Kunststoffvarianten zielsicher per Fingerspitzendruck rausfinden könnte, würde ich vielleicht bei Wetten-dass auftreten...


----------



## federwech (13. Juni 2013)

Dann musst dich aber beeilen und schnell die Wette einreichen.
Vielleicht gibts "Wetten Dass..." ja bald nicht mehr 

Ich vertraue deiner Fingersensorik - scheint ja demnach das gleiche Material zu sein, wenn die gefühlten Unterschiede so gering ausfallen.
Wenn du das Profil der Länge nach auf Zug belastet gibts auch keine feststellbaren Unterschiede?

Danke für den Vergleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

Na gut, so´n Fühltest ist dann noch kein Dauertest. Also die Rundung um die Kettenblätter rum kriegt die flexiblere Baumarktvariante (gibt dort ja auch starre Wellrohre) schon hin - aber ob´s dann bei Dauerbelastung bricht, wird sich zeigen.
Wie meinte der Verkäufer vom Baumarkt: Sind ja ein paar Meter auf der (3,79-)Rolle... 



federwech schrieb:


> Wenn du das Profil der Länge nach auf Zug belastet gibts auch keine feststellbaren Unterschiede?



Du meinst, dran ziehen? Das Original war ja net meins, sondern an nem Kokua like-to-bike vor´m Kindergarten montiert, so dreist bin ich dann doch net, dass ich fremder Leute Eigentum nem Härtetest unterziehe...


----------



## federwech (13. Juni 2013)

achsoooo, das war nicht deins?? Sorry ich dacht du hattest das mal unmontiert vorliegen....


----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> achsoooo, das war nicht deins?? Sorry ich dacht du hattest das mal unmontiert vorliegen....



Ne, ich hab dort nur sanft dran gefühlt (den Chainrunner an dem Radl) und meine Fingerabdrücke hinterlassen, dass wenn das schicke Kinderradl mal wirklich geklaut werden sollte, ich als Verdächtiger auch noch in Frage komme...


----------



## JWM (13. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht wäre das hier eine farbliche Alternative?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...5-tollen-farben/122306694-217-4306?ref=search


----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

JWM schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das hier eine farbliche Alternative?
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...5-tollen-farben/122306694-217-4306?ref=search



Hey, cool, da gibt´s den ja in rot! (wie die meisten unserer Tuning-Anbauteile sind)

Danke für den Link, wenn unser weißes Baumarkt-Wellrohr sich doch als untautlich erweisen wird bzw. wir von weiß auf rot wechseln wollen, werd ich da wohl zuschlagen.

Wieso inseriert der "Geschäftsmann" eigentlich nicht bundesweit gscheit auf Ebay (allgemein) und überall sonst, stattdessen nur "Frankfurter Ebay Kleinanzeigen" - wie hast´n das gefunden?


----------



## federwech (14. Juni 2013)

Hmmmm, orange wäre jetzt echt super gewesen!
Transparent kommt aber auch cool, fraglich ist halt wie lange das transparent bleibt 

Ich setze trotzdem weiterhin auf schwarz, sonst kommt am Ende noch das Farbkonzept durcheinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (14. Juni 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> Hmmmm, orange wäre jetzt echt super gewesen!



Orange gibt´s im Baumarkt, ist die einzige knallige Farbe neben schwarz, weiß und grau in unseren hiesigen Baumärkten.


----------



## federwech (14. Juni 2013)

Na, umso besser!!!!


----------



## rofl0r (14. Juni 2013)

Habe mir mal kurz die Internetseite angeschaut ... vonwegen völlig neue Art von Kettenschutz  Die Dinger gabs in den 80ern schon für die BMX-Bikes und sollten die Kette vor dem Dreck/Staub schützen. Leider waren die Dinger nach wenigen Tagen Sandbahn mit Dreck und Staub so vollgesifft, das man die gleich in die Tonne hauen konnte. Man muß aber auch fair sein und sagen, das früher die Kettenschmiermittel nicht so Schmutzabweisend waren wie heute...ich kenne die Dinger nur als Staub/Dreckmagnet  Ich fand die früher schon nicht (auf Dauer) überzeugend...und wenn dann nur in schwarz


----------



## federwech (14. Juni 2013)

Für Räder im Dreckeinsatz ist das bestimmt nicht das Wahre. Dreck oder Schlamm kann sich so noch besser festsetzen als ohne, vor allem im unteren Kettentrumm wenn die Öffnung nach oben steht.
Fürs Kidsbike mit wesentlichem Einsatzgebiet Strasse oder allenfalls mal ein paar Meter Feldweg oder Waldautobahn wärs wohl okay. Allenfalls besser als so ein Monsterkettenschutz.

Gelegentlich mal drunterkucken macht garantiert Sinn. Und wenn man das Zeug im Baumarkt kaufen kann, hats die Funtion eines Abreissvisiers. Einmal dreckig -> neues dran und feddich !


----------



## Banglabagh75 (14. Juni 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> Allenfalls besser als so ein Monsterkettenschutz.



Genau darum geht´s (sind hier ja im Kinderbike-Unterforum):
Am besten ist wohl ganz ohne Kettenschutz, wie wir Erwachsenen fahren. Kostet nix und das leichteste Teil ist eben eins, das man abbaut... 
 Viele Kinder fahren auch ohne Kettenschutz. Aber manche haben halt doch lieber so nen Hosen-Dreck-Schutz für die Kette beim Kinderradl dran, weil die Kinners können sich beim Stehen überm Bike ja kaum o-beinig hinstellen, um Hosen-Ketten-Kontakt zu vermeiden, sprich: Kinder verschmutzen sich an der Kette wohl schneller/eher als Erwachsene.

Wenn man also unbedingt so nen Ketten(schmutz)schutz haben will, dann wiederum ist der "Chainrunner" oder Baumarkt-Wellrohr zumindest erheblich leichter als diese riesigen Plastik-Kondome, die ab Werk an den (meisten) Kinderrädern montiert sind.
Und DIE Dinger ziehen den Dreck auch an wie der Speck die Maden! Unsere Erfahrung (z. B. "lieb" ich es nach jedem Pfützenfahren unsres Kleinen immer besonders, wenn riesige schwarze Dreckkörner schön ZWISCHEN Plastikgehäuse und Rahmen kleben und dort vor sich hinscheuern, geschützt von jedem gutgemeinten Gartenschlauchstrahl...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Juni 2013)

JWM schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das hier eine farbliche Alternative?
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...5-tollen-farben/122306694-217-4306?ref=search



Aktueller Stand (passiert derzeit net viel wegen Zwischenprüfungen und Uni-Hausarbeiten):

Gestern kam so ein "echter" Chainrunner alias Design-Kettenschutz (so nennt´s Nice-to-have-Distribution Bicycle Parts alias Jürgen Zaschka, siehe Ebay-Link oben) in schickem Rot bei uns an.

Gleich mal gemessen und gewogen: Es werden 1,40 m geliefert, Gewicht ist bei der Länge dann 30-31 g (die Waage konnte sich net entscheiden ).
Farbe: sehr schönes knalliges rot.
Material: Auf meine Nachfrage hin schrieb der Verkäufer schon, dass die Baumarkt-Wellrohre nur grundsätzlich dasselbe seien, die seien aber viel starrer als "sein" Zeugs. Mein Fazit: Stimmt, der "Chainrunner/Design-Kettenschutz" ist total flexibel, entweder dünnere Wanddicke oder weicherer Kunststoff oder beides.
Haltbarkeitstest: Am Radl bisher noch net (probieren eh erstmal das billige Baumarkt-Wellrohr aus). Allerdings hat unser kleiner 1/2-Jähriger 10 Minuten intensiv mit dem Chainrunner "gekämpft" und drauf rumgebissen => keinerlei Materialermüdung feststellbar und keine Bissspuren sichtbar! (hat auch noch keine Zähne, der Kleine - aber nen Kiefer wie ein bengalischer Tiger, der kleine Halbbengale... )

Wir probieren jetzt dann (nach den Prüfungen) Stück für Stück beide Varianten/Qualitäten an und dann werden wir sehen, ob das billige Baumarkt-Teil auch reicht...
(hübscher is das "echte" Teil schon mal)


----------



## federwech (20. Juni 2013)

Der bengalische Tiger klingt nach Materialalterungsmaschine im Zeitraffertempo 
Wenns der Beissdruck schon nicht richtet dann kommt der Hardcorespeichel...

Bin gespannt auf die weiteren Ergebnisse. 
Bin aber schon fast soweit auch das original zu bestellen, jetzt da der Materialunterschied direkt fühlbar ist.

Danke fürs Informieren


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Juni 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> Der bengalische Tiger klingt nach Materialalterungsmaschine im Zeitraffertempo
> Wenns der Beissdruck schon nicht richtet dann kommt der Hardcorespeichel...
> 
> Bin gespannt auf die weiteren Ergebnisse.
> ...



Bilder kommen noch...

Du meinst, ich sollte nach dem "Hardcore-Babytest" den Chainrunner unbedingt vom ätzenden Speichel abwaschen? Wusste ich´s doch, Kinderspielzeug immer abwaschen - NACH dem Gebrauch...  


Aber interessant isses schon: Beim Baumarkt-Wellrohr bleibt Verformung bestehen (musste am äußersten Stückchen jetzt mal ein paar Zentimeter abschneiden, da hatte wohl schon n anderes Kind im Baumarkt dran rumgekaut), das Original verkraftet Einwirkung von außen wohl besser.

Bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf den Praxistest (wie ich das hasse, Prüfungen genau jetzt in der Radel-Hochsaison!)


----------



## federwech (21. Juni 2013)

Genau wie du das beschreibst, hätte ich die Baumarktware auch eingeschätzt. 
Einmal genickt, kommt das nicht mehr komplett in die Ausgangsform zurück. Dazu habe ich solche Wellrohre als sehr störrisch in Erinnerung. Knicke sind dann gleichbedeutend mit Beschädigung. 
Zwar wird das Material beim planmässigen Einsatz als Kettenschutz nicht geknickt, trotzdem kann man da schon gewisse Rückschlüsse auf die Biegesteifigkeit ziehen. Schliesslich will das kleine Ritzel ja zuverlässig umschlossen werden...Elastizität muss da sein.

Ich wage beinahe zu Wetten, dass der chainrunner den Kabelkanal deutlich schlägt.


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2013)

Wegen der Weichmacher und so würde ich das nicht gerade als Beissring empfehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (8. August 2013)

Gibts neue Erkenntnisse?

Hab dem Cnoc unserer Tochter auch einen Chainrunner gegönnt, Bilder dazu gibt im *Isla-Thread* oder meinem Fotoalbum. 
Habe mich für das Original entschieden, weil mir die Suche nach Alternativen zu mühsam und unsicher war (hernach funktioniert die Billiglösung nicht 100%ig und ich muss zweimal kaufen...). Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung, dass der Hersteller sich die paar Euro Gewinn allein für die Idee verdient hat. 

Passende Kabel mit 13mm Durchmesser wird man wohl tatsächlich eher im Elektrobereich (z.B. bei Conrad) oder im KFZ-Bereich finden als im Baumarkt.

Und was die Farbe betrifft: Eine andere Farbe als schwarz würde ich mir gründlich überdenken, da die Kettenschmiere einen farbigen/weißen Alternativ-Chainrunner sofort versaut. Das ist die Optik nicht wert.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. August 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Gibts neue Erkenntnisse?
> 
> Hab dem Cnoc unserer Tochter auch einen Chainrunner gegönnt, Bilder dazu gibt im *Isla-Thread* oder meinem Fotoalbum.
> Habe mich für das Original entschieden, weil mir die Suche nach Alternativen zu mühsam und unsicher war (hernach funktioniert die Billiglösung nicht 100%ig und ich muss zweimal kaufen...). Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung, dass der Hersteller sich die paar Euro Gewinn allein für die Idee verdient hat.
> ...



Ja, es gibt neue Erkenntnisse, hab auch viel fotographiert und gewogen, wollte das eigentlich erst zusammen mit den Bildern posten.

Hier schon mal vorab:

- Der Baumarkt-"Chainrunner" (aber klar gibt´s den Durchmesser im Baumarkt, nennt sich dort "flexibles Wellrohr/Kabeldurchführungsrohr") ist nicht nur starriger als der "echte" Chainrunner, sondern VIEL schwerer! Muss erst die Bilder auf der Festplatte suchen, aber der Erinnerung nach ging´s da gewichtsmäßig um das Doppelte! Eigentlich schon DAS K. O. Kriterium für mich, trotzdem hab ich weitergemacht:
- Der Baumarkt-"Chainrunner" muss erst geschlitzt werden (ging mit dem Sägemesser aus der Küche schlechter als ich dachte) UND vor allem, er ist so starr, dass die Kette gar net in den Schlitz gelegt werden kann, ich habe sie stattdessen der Länge nach durchgepult, voll der Sch...!

Wegen der Farbe: Den "echten" Chainrunner gibt´s ja doch in allen möglichen hübschen Farben (aber nicht bei Chainrunner.de, sondern bei diesem Ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Anbieter, der mir hier im Forum vorgeschlagen wurde), haben nun einen hübschen in rot da.

Zum Thema Kettenschmiere: Ich seh weniger das Problem der Verschmutzung des Chainrunner (was ja nur von innen wäre, das wär doch egal), sondern: Wie kommt die Schmiere an die Kette? Zumindest beim starren Baumarktteil kommt man nach der Montage nicht mehr an die Kette ran!

Jede Menge Nahaufnahmen vorhanden, werden gepostet, sobald ich Zeit habe - und ich hab mir extra für die Fotos die Finger hübsch sauber gemacht und meinen bengalischen Ehering grade gerückt...


----------



## robby (8. August 2013)

Der Ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Anbieter-Link ist leider nicht mehr aktiv. 
Mit dem echten Chainrunner lässt sich die Kette problemlos schmieren. Nur beim Aufziehen hätte ich schwarze Schlieren an der Außenhülle bekommen, die bei einem weißen Wellrohr erst einmal wieder mühsam weggeputzt werden wollen, damit die reinweiße Optik in ihrer vollen Pracht erstrahlen kann. Aber gibt es denn keine kleinen, flexiblen und bereits vorgeschlitzten Wellrohre aus dem KFZ-Bereich? Denke hier z.B. an Marderschutz im Motorbereich. Da kennst Du Dich doch sicher aus, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. August 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Der Ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Anbieter-Link ist leider nicht mehr aktiv.
> Mit dem echten Chainrunner lässt sich die Kette problemlos schmieren. Nur beim Aufziehen hätte ich schwarze Schlieren an der Außenhülle bekommen, die bei einem weißen Wellrohr erst einmal wieder mühsam weggeputzt werden wollen, damit die reinweiße Optik in ihrer vollen Pracht erstrahlen kann. Aber gibt es denn keine kleinen, flexiblen und bereits vorgeschlitzten Wellrohre aus dem KFZ-Bereich? Denke hier z.B. an Marderschutz im Motorbereich. Da kennst Du Dich doch sicher aus, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe...



Okay, klar, wenn du ne gebrauchte, geschmierte Kette aufziehst, dann würde ein weißer Chainrunner wohl einsauen.
Wir ziehen ja grade nur neue Ketten auf, haben ne rote BMX-Kette gekauft, aber bin grad noch am Suchen, welche Double-Hollow-Kette am leichtesten ist (Taya oder Keil oder SRAM oder KMC usw.).

Im Kfz-Bereich hab ich sowas auch schon mal irgendwo (am Auto) gesehen, das schien mir aber dasselbe Zeugs wie ausm Baumarkt zu sein.

Wie auch immer, ich werde jetzt nochmal im Fahrbetrieb testen, aber im Grunde ist für mich das Baumarkt-Teil wegen dem erheblichen Mehrgewicht und der schier unmöglichen Montage eh schon durchgefallen...


----------



## trifi70 (8. August 2013)

Worum reden wir bei dem "erheblichen Mehrgewicht"? 20g, 50g? Ganz weglassen spart möglicherweise am meisten.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Worum reden wir bei dem "erheblichen Mehrgewicht"? 20g, 50g? Ganz weglassen spart mÃ¶glicherweise am meisten.



Muss ich nachgucken bzw. jetzt endlich mal meine mittlerweile mehrere hundert Teilegewichtefotos durchsortieren, ich blick schon kaum mehr durch und find (aufm Computer) nix mehr.
War aber ausm GedÃ¤chtnis raus gut 20 oder 30 g vom Original zum Baumarktteil, da haben wir frÃ¼her immer mit 20-30 Mark gerechnet (jetzt Euro?).
In der finalen Endphase ab unter 9 kg hab ich auch schon mal 2â¬ pro 1g Gewichtsersparnis ausgegeben, oder wir haben eben alles ausgebohrt, was wir gefunden haben, KettenblÃ¤tter und Ritzel einfach weggelassen/abgebaut, um Gewicht zu sparen, usw. Auch wenn hier viele anderer Ansicht sind: Mein damaliges MTB auf 8,5 kg zu bringen (Wettkampf-fÃ¤hig) hat sich gelohnt, das Teil fuhr fast wie von allein (musste es auch, weil ich vor lauter Arbeiten und Geldverdienen kaum mehr Zeit zum Trainieren hatte ).


----------



## trifi70 (8. August 2013)

Schon klar, das Material muss fehlendes Training ersetzen.  1 Eur = 1 g passt schon. Aber wie gesagt, an dieser Stelle: einfach weglassen, spart Geld UND Gewicht.


----------



## Pan Tau (12. August 2013)

Nachdem sich am 16" (S)Pu(c)ky des jüngsten Familienmitglieds mal wieder die Kette verklemmt hatte und ich zum xten Mal über diefragwürdige Befestigung des Kettenschutzes geflucht habe, wurde das ganze Gerümpel gestern demontiert und soeben habe ich in der Bucht einen Chainrunner bestellt => in wenigen Tagen werde ich mich dann zur Montagen an der 16" Bleiente äußern.

Hinweis: Anspruch auf ordentliche und natürlich gepimpte Fahrräder hat unser Nachwuchs erst ab Laufradgröße 20" - davor stählen sie ihre Muskeln


----------



## Banglabagh75 (12. August 2013)

Hab jetzt genau nachgeguckt bzw. meine Gewichtsfotos gesucht:

orig. Chainrunner 19g (bei unserer Kettenlänge 72-74 Kettenglieder = ca. 105cm)

Baumarkt-Teil 30 g (bei gleicher Länge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (13. August 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Hinweis: Anspruch auf ordentliche und natürlich gepimpte Fahrräder hat unser Nachwuchs erst ab Laufradgröße 20" - davor stählen sie ihre Muskeln


 
Interessanter Punkt! Nicht, dass unser Kinder durch horrend teure Leichtbauraeder nachher total  verweichlicht sind!


----------



## federwech (14. August 2013)

Bei uns hat nicht mal der Papa Anspruch auf Leichtbau!


----------



## hamsteralex (22. August 2013)

Also wenn man etwas im Netz sucht dann hat man zwei Arten von Wellrohr mit Schlitz. Die einen Rohre sind aus Polyamid und die anderen sind aus Polypropylen(PP). 

Wenn ich mich nun richtig erinnere ist Polyamid steifer und schwerer als Polypropylen. 

Ich werde es nun mal mit ein paar Metern aus PP probieren. Machmal muss man halt etwas experimentieren...wenns nicht geht...kann ich es immer noch im Auto verbauen


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. August 2013)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Also wenn man etwas im Netz sucht dann hat man zwei Arten von Wellrohr mit Schlitz. Die einen Rohre sind aus Polyamid und die anderen sind aus Polypropylen(PP).
> 
> Wenn ich mich nun richtig erinnere ist Polyamid steifer und schwerer als Polypropylen.
> 
> Ich werde es nun mal mit ein paar Metern aus PP probieren. Machmal muss man halt etwas experimentieren...wenns nicht geht...kann ich es immer noch im Auto verbauen



Ja, mach mal, ich bin gespannt!

Ich weiß nicht, ob mein (Baumarkt-)Chainrunner dann also nicht PP, sondern PA ist - auf alle Fälle irrsinnig steif und relativ schwer, spricht also dann für PA, deiner Beschreibung nach.

PS: Noch nicht gefahren, die gekürzte Kurbel kam gestern erst von CustomCranks zurück, und als nächstes muss sie jetzt zum Eloxierer, sobald wir die Farbe wissen (orientiert sich am Kettenblatt).


----------



## hamsteralex (23. August 2013)

Schon passiert...vor ner Viertelstunde bestellt. 

Ich bin selbst gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...


----------



## hamsteralex (29. August 2013)

Heute Mittag ist das Päckchen gekommen. Natürlich habe ich es sofort ausgepackt...

Also...wenn ich dem Gefühl in meinen Griffeln vertrauen kann, dann ist der Chainrunner und das geschlitzte Wellrohr aus PP. Unterscheiden tun sich mein Wellrohr und der Chainrunner insoweit, dass die "Berge" bei meinem Rohr etwas kleiner ausfallen. Dadurch ist mein Rohr etwas schwieriger in der Montage. Mein Rohr sitzt dafür aber besser auf der Kette...aber das ist meine subjektive Meinung.

Sobald ich mal Zeit habe, setzt ich mal ein Vergleichsbild von beiden Rohren hier rein.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamsteralex (29. August 2013)

So, hier das versprochene Vergleichsbild vom Billigwellrohr von eBay und dem original Chainrunner.

Das rechte Rohr ist das Original und das linke Rohr das Billigteil. Markant sind die deutlich größeren Abstände zwischen den einzelnen "Wellen" am Billigteil. Das macht das Rohr insgesamt etwas störrischer in der Verarbeitung. Das Original ist deutlich komfortabler zu montieren. Wenn es dann allerdings mal drauf ist, merkt man kaum noch einen Unterschied.  

Die erste halbe Stunde hat der Low-Budget-Kettenschutz ohne Probleme auf dem Kokua meines Juniors überstanden...mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Bei einem Preis von 1,20 pro Meter braucht das Billigteil nur 3 Monate halten...dann habe ich immer noch über 10 zum Original gespart!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. September 2013)

Ist dein Ebay-Billig-Wellrohr eigentlich bereits geschlitzt?
Oder ließ es sich leicht (mit einem Sägemesser) schlitzen?

Weil wie gesagt mein störrisches Baumarkt-Teil ließ sich nur widerwillig und mit viel "Gesäge" schlitzen, und auf die Kette drauflegen/drüberziehen ging gar nicht (viel zu störrisch), stattdessen musste ich die Kette von vorn bis hinten durchschieben.


----------



## hamsteralex (1. September 2013)

Mein Billig-Rohr war selbstverständlich geschlitzt...ich wollte so wenig Arbeit wie möglich mit dem Teil haben. 

Bis ich ein besseres Rohr gefunden habe, tut es das Billig-Rohr aber allemal!!!

Störrisch war mein Teil auch...das Aufziehen nach Chainrunner-Art ging auch mit meinem Rohr nicht...aber der Preis macht das alles wett.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. September 2013)

Ich glaub, du hast das bessere Baumarkt-Wellrohr ergattert!
(bei uns gab´s aber gar keine anderen/flexibleren/geschlitzten)

Gestern die Kette (die ich in mühsamer Endlosarbeit in das elend störrische Wellrohr gepopelt hatte) auf´s Kinderradl montiert.
Das Wellrohr ist so starr und störrisch, musste die Kette (zum Zumachen mit dem Nietendrücker) per Schraubenzieher-Gewalt durch den (selbstgeschnittenen) Wellrohr-Schlitz drücken.

Und das Ergebnis:
Schon nach wenigen Zentimetern Kettenumdrehung springt das Wellrohr mitsamt Kette vom Kettenblatt. Da dreht sich einfach gar nix!
Grund: Wie ich schon befürchtet hatte (beim Einstopfen der Kette in das Wellrohr), ist das Wellrohr am Schlitz so starr, dass die Kette gar net selbsttätig durch den Schlitz hindurch Berührung mit dem Kettenblatt aufnehmen kann.
Man müsste den Sch. alle paar Zentimeter Kettenbewegung von Hand fest auf das Kettenblatt drücken.

Totaler Reinfall.

Und wenn dabei noch der kleine Filius daneben steht und alle paar Minuten fragt "Papa, bist du bald fertig, ich will jetzt losfahren mit meinem Fahrrad", dann erscheint einem die Arbeit noch schwierigerer und endloser.

Fotos haben wir auch gemacht, sind aber noch auf dem Fotoapparat.

Zuletzt haben wir das Baumarkt-Wellrohr mit Gewalt wieder von der Kette runtergerissen (das störrische Teil ist dabei nur Bröckchen-weise von der Kette runtergegangen und in zig Einzelteile zerfallen), den eh schon immer bereitliegenden "original" Chainrunner hab ich dann auch nimmer montiert, der Kleine wollte losfahren, probieren wir´s also jetzt erstmal ganz ohne, so ohne nix kommt auch die rote Kette viel schöner zur Geltung.


----------



## hamsteralex (8. September 2013)

Die übliche Baumarktware wird vermutlich aus Polyamid oder einem noch störrischer Material sein. Wie schon gesagt, mein Wellrohr ist aus Polyprobylen und verhältnismäßig flexibel. Such mal bei eBay o.ä. nach Wellrohr PP und du wirst 100% fündig werden. Der Chainrunner ist meiner Meinung nach ein extra nach bestimmten Vorgaben gefertigtes Rohr.  Ich kann mich aber erinnern, dass man früher zur Montage des Chainrunners eine Art Aufziehhilfe benötigt hat. Da ging das noch nicht mit dem reinen per Hand aufziehen. Damals war der Chainrunner vermutlich nichts anderes als stinknormales Wellrohr mit Schlitz. Das wurde dann im Laufe der Zeit optimiert und ist heute einfach per Hand zu montieren und hält trotzdem recht gut auf der Kette.

Das Original hatte bei meinem Junior ungefähr eine Haltbarkeit von 12 Monaten...mal sehen wie lange der Ersatz hält...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. September 2013)

Interessante Infos/Erfahrungen.

12 Monate Haltbarkeit für das doch relativ teure "Original" haut mich aber jetzt net (positiv) um, hoffentlich ist das bei unsrem länger.
Derzeit auf alle Fälle, da sauber verpackt in der Schachtel im Keller... 

Echt jetzt, Jungs, der Hauptnachteil von so nem Chainrunner ist, dass man die schöne rote Kette net sieht! Und die goldfarbene (Hollowpin von KMC) auch net, das ist ja dann voll Understatement!


----------



## Diman (10. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> 12 Monate Haltbarkeit für das doch relativ teure "Original" haut mich aber jetzt net (positiv) um, hoffentlich ist das bei unsrem länger.


Bei uns hält das Ding immerhin schon ca. 4000 km am Erwachsenenrad.


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt, Jungs, der Hauptnachteil von so nem Chainrunner ist, dass man die schöne rote Kette net sieht! Und die goldfarbene (Hollowpin von KMC) auch net, das ist ja dann voll Understatement!


Echt jetzt? Du investierst in teuer gefärbtes, super leichtes Zeuch, das du dann hinterher mit EXTRA-Gewicht wieder kaschierst? Ich blick' nich mehr durch...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Du investierst in teuer gefärbtes, super leichtes Zeuch, das du dann hinterher mit EXTRA-Gewicht wieder kaschierst? Ich blick' nich mehr durch...



Eben, das isses ja.

Baumarkt-Chainrunner hin oder her (ich hatte also das falsche "unflexible" Polypropylen erwischt, wie ich sehe) - am Material selbst mangelt´s (nach unzähligen Käufen/Bestellungen) kaum mehr:

Jetzt hab ich in der einen Hand nen hübschen roten originalen-flexiblen Chainrunner und in der anderen Hand ne stylische goldfarbene doublehollow(ist eigentlich triplehollow)Leichtbaukette - und muss mich wohl entscheiden, WELCHES von beiden zumindest optisch zur Geltung kommen soll!

Oder hat schon mal jemand ne goldfarbene blingbling-KMC-Leichtbau-Kette für 40 verbaut und dann nen 14-Plastik-Chainrunner drüber gestülpt!?


----------



## hamsteralex (10. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Bei uns hält das Ding immerhin schon ca. 4000 km am Erwachsenenrad.



An meinem Weg-zur-Arbeit-Rad hält der Chainrunner auch schon ewig. 

Ich denke, es liegt an den kleineren Radien von Kettenrad und Ritzel am Rad meines Juniors...und an der Tatsache, dass der Rabauke das Rad überall rumschmeißt. Dem hält kein Teil lange stand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (15. September 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> in wenigen Tagen werde ich mich dann zur Montagen an der 16" Bleiente äußern.



...waren dann doch eher ein paar viele Tage und montiert hat das Teil meine Frau - ging aber offensichtlich völlig problemlos und ziemlich schnell.

Hier noch zwei Fotos des montierten Chainrunners.


----------

